
Show HN: Procedural 3-D worlds for autonomous systems ML - pcolton
https://sanlab.com
======
pcolton
Some fun facts:

\- the raw video is 58 seconds

\- at 24 frames per second, that’s 1,392 frames

\- on a single, high-end GPU, it takes 168 minutes to render a single frame
(we render on 8-GPU systems)

\- that’s a total of about 3,900 hours of render/compute time

